# what color pants w/ this jacket?



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

I have black helmet, board, and this jacket


















what color pants do you think would go with it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

black, white, red, light blue... just pick one of the colors in the jacket and match the pants to it


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

match the blue of the liner ... seen it with black its not too hot imo


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea i actually have black pants but i'm gonna need new pants for next season. the black pants aren't bad but like you said there "not too hot" i was actually thinking maybe blue as well, but remember the blue liner doesn't really show like it does in the bottom picture cus my head and usually a helmet are in there.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

black gets my vote


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd go with that turquoise/blue from the inside of the hood like burritosandsnow said. you got a jacket like that and you want it to pop. don't do yourself the disservice of getting black pants like everyone else. black pants are a cop-out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

These are the pants i have...seem like it would match ur inside liner and go good with the outside look. both are Burton Cargo one is Trill Plaid and the other is Pacific Blue.. i just ordered the pacific blue ones woot woot


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

yea i've been thinking about probably pacifc blue like that or possibly yellow, i like the blue/black plaid ones too but not with my jacket i don't think. i don't know but i'm actually starting to consider pink pants because all the reddish orange color thats on the bottom picture is actually more reddish pink like in the arm of the top picture so it would match pretty good :dunno:

and sorry vannessa I would have to agree more with david but thanks for the input.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i got the plaid ones. they look pretty sick.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd go with turquoise like others have suggested.


----------

